# Target 75 VTC



## Irvy (26/2/16)

Hi All!!

Well although I'm a newbie to this forum (still can't believe I haven't found it earlier), I've been vaping for well over two years and loving it!!

I bought the Target 75 VTC which I think is a pretty awesome little machine and I'm seriously enjoying the ceramic coils! There is just one thing which I haven't figured out on it and wondering if anyone knows more about it. 

Ever so often an option comes up on the screen
"+ Nww load - Old load" .
Generally my tank is always tight so it's does ever get loose, making the mod think there's a new atomizer in it. 

Anyone know what it could be?

Irv


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/2/16)

Maybe clean your 510 pin with some tissue and a tooth pick around the outsides


----------



## Irvy (26/2/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Maybe clean your 510 pin with some tissue and a tooth pick around the outsides


Thanks!The tank is actually brand. 
I more wanted to find out what the "New load" and " Old load" actually does in the mod....
I haven't been able to find anything useful on Google.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/2/16)

Irvy said:


> Thanks!The tank is actually brand.
> I more wanted to find out what the "New load" and " Old load" actually does in the mod....
> I haven't been able to find anything useful on Google.


It could be that "new coil" or "same coil" translated into english becomes "load".
In tech electric terms the coil is a load across the battery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/2/16)

Irvy said:


> Thanks!The tank is actually brand.
> I more wanted to find out what the "New load" and " Old load" actually does in the mod....
> I haven't been able to find anything useful on Google.



I had this happen a couple times on my vtc mini, and doesn't matter what I select it still seems to know what resistance coil I have installed.

I thought the old load selection would keep the old resistance value. Only other thing, I thought it could be related to, is to remind a user that maybe changing tanks with different wires.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irvy (27/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I had this happen a couple times on my vtc mini, and doesn't matter what I select it still seems to know what resistance coil I have installed.
> 
> I thought the old load selection would keep the old resistance value. Only other thing, I thought it could be related to, is to remind a user that maybe changing tanks with different wires.





WARMACHINE said:


> I had this happen a couple times on my vtc mini, and doesn't matter what I select it still seems to know what resistance coil I have installed.
> 
> I thought the old load selection would keep the old resistance value. Only other thing, I thought it could be related to, is to remind a user that maybe changing tanks with different wires.




Yeah, I've also notice that. 
It's the oddest thing, no apparent reason for showing up. 

What I have been noticing is that if I select "New load", it's like it resets the coil and boom, a nice new kick. Where as if I choose "Old load" the kick isn't that strong... 

Weird that there isn't any info on this on their website... Where are the days of "user manual" LOL!


----------



## Kalashnikov (27/2/16)

Irvy said:


> Thanks!The tank is actually brand.
> I more wanted to find out what the "New load" and " Old load" actually does in the mod....
> I haven't been able to find anything useful on Google.


I meant like clean it on your device not tank. Maybe its not making a good connection


----------

